# Frost & Wood New 8 Sickle Bar Field Mower



## spook291

Help! 

I need an Owner's Manual for my wife's Grandfathers Frost & Wood New 8 Field Mower. We are trying to restore it, but it is real difficult not having any paperwork on it. Also the paint scheme would be nice. I am pretty sure it was Red and Cream but not sure what tints. 

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

Well,, I found this.


http://www.museevirtuel-virtualmuse...l&fl=0&lg=English&ex=00000770&hs=0&rd=209793#

I have a New 8 as well, but mine is green with yellow wheels. I don't believe this is the right colour, but I've heard that they were green with light yellow wheels. The ad above most likey shows the proper colour scheme.
I'll look for a manual, and if I have one I'll get a copy to you.

Here's mine


----------



## spook291

Thanks for the pics of your New 8. Nice looking mower. I would appreciate any and all information that you might have. Been researching this for almost 12 years and very very little success so far. 

Smith Falls wasn't far from where we lived in Kanata Ont. Wish I had known about the mower then cause I probably could have gone to the archives and maybe gotten lucky. We lived in Kanata almost 30 years ago.

I shall be waiting for further news. Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## spook291

I was really hoping that someone might have seen this by now who had an Owner's Manual, Setting Up Instructions or maybe even a Parts Listing. 

Dare I keep hoping? For a rather common field mower, it sure is hard to find information on it. All kinds on the Cockshutt 10A but nothing on the F&W New 8. 

Fingers are still crossed.


----------



## pogobill

Well, I've been through my stuff a couple of times now,and the only manuals that I an missing are for the Frost and Wood New 8 and my Premier No.11 sulky plow.
Sorry I couldn't help.
I'll keep looking and If I find anything I'll post it here.


----------



## spook291

Thanks, I really appreciate it. This stuff seems to be as rare as hens teeth :wow:


----------



## pogobill

Just wondering if you found anything on your mower?


----------



## Brent Brentnall

bought one of these as yard art but figured out it was working, but missing some parts. Now own 2 to get some of the missing parts and would love to have manual, or even some detailed pictures to figure out where all the parts go.


----------



## pogobill

Is yours the No. 8 or the No.10? I have a #8, but for some reason, I have the #10 manual!?!


----------



## Brent Brentnall

It's an 8 from what I have discovered. Have a few pieces to figure out where and how they go or if they sctualy belong to this.


----------



## Brent Brentnall

put a fresh coat of paint on the sickle mower. It should be close to stock colours from the research done so far. I took a little artistic freedom on a little bit of detailing just to add a little pop. Still need a pitman stick , ( was a very heavy pipe replacing it ) , the guard bar in front of said pitman stick and the big long lever to lift the sickle for transport which like them all requires a "bit " of welding to restore.


----------



## Brent Brentnall

Finished reproducing and repairing all the parts ( That I know of ) Took a few pics of the complete mower, as well as a couple of close up I would have liked to have so I actually knew how it went together properly. I believe it's assembled correctly now. I also have 1 more piece that came as a loose accessory component that may of may not have belonged. I think it may have something to do with hitching the horses, or possibly to hold up the sickle in transport.


----------

